# weed eater



## dikcheung (Aug 15, 2005)

My weed eater will start only in the choke position, and once it starts, the throttle has no control of the speed(very fast). When give a little throttle, it will kill the engine. What is the problem? How to adjusty it? thanks


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Sounds like you have an air leak. Look for a cracked carb adaptor (manifold) or loose carb bolts.


----------



## gideon (May 3, 2021)

dikcheung said:


> My weed eater will start only in the choke position, and once it starts, the





dikcheung said:


> My weed eater will start only in the choke position, and once it starts, the throttle has no control of the speed(very fast). When give a little throttle, it will kill the engine. What is the problem? How to adjusty it? thanks


 you will notice 2 screws on it if there's a plastic part on it then you have to take em off.Then you turn them (without the caps)all the way down they go the same way as a normal screw then you turn the idle needle up 1/4 turn (the idle needle is the needle near the letter L and do the same for the needle by the H (look really hard cause it might be on the carburetor itself) then you pull it and if it tries to run then turn them out a teeny bit more out till it does run (at idle) then you try and give it gas if it starts to die then let go of the throttle and then you adjust the high needle a teeny bit more and repeat until it will throttle up then keep throttling it to make sure it will still throttle up and down if this doesn't work then i'm not sue how but it has worked all the time for all of my weed eaters and other crap that i have.Now if you could do me a solid and that would be tell me where i can got some of those featherlites with the 18cc engines


----------



## gideon (May 3, 2021)

hankster said:


> Sounds like you have an air leak. Look for a cracked carb adaptor (manifold) or loose carb bolts.


true


----------



## gideon (May 3, 2021)

where can you get any 18cc featherlites now? cause i think they are cool


----------

